# New member



## Gasman-uk (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, just joined and hope its a good forum ect.
Jay from essex


----------



## Makzine (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent, this is one, if not the best forum's


----------



## mjvw (Nov 22, 2020)

Warm Welcome from County Durham.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome along - you won't regret it.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi Jay and welcome from the Scottish Highlands. Been around a few forums, this is a good one!


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi welcome from Co Antrim Norn Iron,


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Nov 23, 2020)

Gasman-uk said:


> Hi everyone, just joined and hope its a good forum ect.
> Jay from essex


Welcome from Lancashire


----------



## The laird (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## brian c (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi welcome from Folkestone


----------

